# What fly cutter do I want?



## Aukai (Aug 30, 2017)

Open to suggestions, it would be for an R8 2 hp vertical mill 1970 RPM. Tormach is a 3", Suburban starts at 5" if my reading is correct.  I have no plans, and no experience, just adding a tool to the arsenal. By my search here Tormach has more of a following, didn't see much of anything on the Suburban, 5" is as big as I would go for now. Thank you as always...


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2017)

I own a Tormach Superfly and it works well. The problem with it is that it will not cut to a shoulder so it is strictly a fly cutter. This thing will hog material but it is also capable of very fine cuts. Unlike the B-52 below, you can reduce it's swing to accommodate thinner work pieces; this results in a finer finish due to reduced vibration and/or resonance (at least in my experience). The Superfly will cut well at 2400 rpm in aluminum and I've had no notable vibration from it. Considering that you have an insert sticking up to 3" out with no counterbalance, that's not too bad.

@Wreck™Wreck turned us on to the B-52. It is a single insert cutter that does cut to a shoulder and that is a big advantage if you need to cut a ledge. It has an opposing length of material opposite the cutter and this will reduce vibration, a very nice feature. I have no personal experience with this cutter; hopefully, Wreck will be along to give you first hand stuff. You can see it here: http://www.kristitool.com/b-52-fly-cutter/

I really like the little Sherline inserted carbide fly cutter for use on my Sherline mill. It leaves a really nice finish and it will also cut to a shoulder. I like it so much that I bought a 5/8" OD, 1MT adapter and now use it on my RF-31 mill. Sort of a fly cutter for thinner parts but also works as a single flute face mill. This thing will easily cut as deep as my Superfly while producing a superior finish, especially at 2400 rpm. Unfortunately, it is only 1-1/8" OD but that's fine with me.

I use my fly cutters primarily for squaring work in the mill and would not want to be without one.


----------



## Jonathans (Aug 30, 2017)

I have a 5" high quality 5 insert face mill which does a fine job. I have often used it with only one insert installed like a fly cutter. Works great.


----------



## ddickey (Aug 30, 2017)

I bought the Superfly insert and holder and made my own. Good little project.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you Mike, and interesting thought Jon. Making one at this time may be above my pay grade


----------



## darkzero (Aug 30, 2017)

The Suburban fly cutter is nice. I like the groove they put in it as a safety in case the set screws come loose. Long reach fly cutters are always scary & in addition I wouldn't want one of those fly across the shop. But me personally I can't see myself spending that much for one. They make great stuff but too expensive for me.

The Tormach Superfly is also nice. I wanted one as it uses the same inserts that I use on my Glacern FM. I also wanted to just make my own. Not too hard if you have the time to make one or some. Fun project.

I ended up scoring on ebay for some, well I was very happy with what I paid. I only wanted the large 5"+ fly cutter but it came with 2 conventional ones as well so I was set. They all work pretty well, I'm using insert tools in them. I still use facemills as well though.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/my-new-big-fly-cutter.32551/


----------



## mikey (Aug 30, 2017)

Then there is always the Pinnacle Fly Cutter: http://www.pinnacleflycutter.com/


----------



## darkzero (Aug 30, 2017)

mikey said:


> Then there is always the Pinnacle Fly Cutter: http://www.pinnacleflycutter.com/



I remember drooling over that, it's kind of what led me to get the big fly cutter I had. No intention of milling cyl heads though. I remember that thing being crazy expensive though, like $1500, that's like half of what my mill cost! Haha.

EDIT: Just checked out the link, holy crap that's expensive!


----------



## mikey (Aug 31, 2017)

Heh, heh, yeah, its expensive. I just wanted to mention it. Body of aluminum, carriers for the insert from steel, shell mill holder for the spindle ... hmm, maybe a shop idea?


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2017)

HAHA good to know there is hope for me, I'm pretty sure I can determine that is out of my league. Nice though....


----------



## mikey (Aug 31, 2017)

Aukai said:


> ... I'm pretty sure I can determine that is out of my league.



For now, Brah, just for now.


----------



## Silverbullet (Aug 31, 2017)

Look at some pictures and make your own . The general idea is to use a lathe tool in it to get good finish while removing a large amount of chips. Do you have a lathe ? If you do just do it nothing set in stone as I said make your first one then you'll know how. If you any time running your lathe and mill I bet you won't have any problems. I have one I made over forty five years ago. I made two slots for two 3/8" tool bits. The slots were up and down no angle at all. The hardest things tapping the set screw holes. Use three for SAFTEY I always say. Have fun and show us what YA make.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 31, 2017)

Thank you, I have the mill, the lathe is "in transit" somewhere. I do not have enough tool time at this point, I'm sure it's doable, Just don't have any confidence yet. I'm still in the these things can find a way kill you part of learning, and trying to avoid that.


----------

